# African Redclaw Scorpion (Pandinus cavimanus)



## Theraphosa (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi guys...
I'm interested in this kind of scorpions. Can you guys tell me some info about them. I've heard they are similar to Emperor. So, can they live together in a 10 gallon tank? 
thanks


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 11, 2003)

Hello,

I have three of these, two males and a female that were collected in or near Tanzania. The female has dug herself a burrow, and the males dig around but haven't burrowed yet. They have a good appetite! The males have larger and redder claws than the females. 

When I tried to keep them together they were aggressive toward one another, but I suppose with sufficient hides they could be kept together in a ten or twenty gallon size container. 

Keep them between 55% and 90% humidity, watering them in the evening. Their temps should be between 60F and 85F. 

In their natural environment it gets cooler and more humid at night, and less humid and hotter during the day.

I keep mine in deep peat/potting soil substrate. 

Hope this helps a little,

Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh, they seem more defensive than emperors to me, and a little quicker to use their stinger.


Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 11, 2003)

Here's a couple of pics of a male.

Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 11, 2003)

last one for now.


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 11, 2003)

thanks for the info  phoenixxavierre 
are you keeping your redclaws together right now?


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Theraposa _
> *thanks for the info  phoenixxavierre
> are you keeping your redclaws together right now? *


You're welcome, Theraposa. 

No, I'm not. 

I plan on selling or trading them so I'm holding off on putting them all together. 

Paul


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 11, 2003)

Great pics!  The more I look at them, the more I want to get one. 

Or two.

Or three!

Oh.  And you said that they are more defensive than emperors.  Are they more active?

Bd


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 12, 2003)

I've already order 2 from Kelly... I wonder what will be my freebie!  I hope it's not one of those dangerous scorpions, like the Fattailed scorpion... ...


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Dragonfly _
> *Great pics!  The more I look at them, the more I want to get one.
> 
> Or two.
> ...


Thankyou! They seem to be quicker to react defensively and I guess I would say more active, yes, but I haven't yet observed them in a large container like what my emperors are in. So, given the same conditions they might calm down, or even become a bit reclusive.

Anyone else out there keep these together in a larger setup? From what I've observed, the females tend to hide in their burrow and the males seem to be active. When I did try to keep them together, all of them were defensive towards each other, and the female especially. When she was given the room to dig a burrow she dug one leading down a few inches at a 45 degree slant and then it straightened out level for several inches. 

Her burrow stretches around the inside of a 1 gallon Rubbermaid container next to the clear plastic so you can see inside. Pretty neat!

Paul


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 12, 2003)

Well, your pictures sure did help me to decide what kind of scorpions that I will eventually get!  Wow!  I can't wait untill I have some free money to spend.  Damn Awesome!  That first picture has made a really awesome Desktop Background too!

Bd


----------



## looseyfur (Jan 12, 2003)

*dangerous freebee*

would he or has he really been foolish enough to provide dangerous freebees ? how can you guage if the person ordering is ready or wants a dangerous freebee?

odd

l.c.fur


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Dragonfly _
> *Well, your pictures sure did help me to decide what kind of scorpions that I will eventually get!  Wow!  I can't wait untill I have some free money to spend.  Damn Awesome!  That first picture has made a really awesome Desktop Background too!
> 
> Bd *


Thanks! 

I'm glad I could help!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: dangerous freebee*



> _Originally posted by looseyfur _
> *would he or has he really been foolish enough to provide dangerous freebees ? how can you guage if the person ordering is ready or wants a dangerous freebee?
> 
> odd
> ...


I don't think that you would get a dangerous freebie unless you ordered dangerous critters in the first place.  

The first time I ordered from swift, I ordered a C. fasciatum, which is considered a docile yet skittish species.  For a freebie, he sent be a Brachypelma angustum which is also considered docile yet skittish.

The second time I oredered, I ordered a Haplopelma aureopilosum and a Psalamous cambridgi, which are both considered on the more aggressive, bitey side.  For a freebie, I got a Cyrtophylis porporicae aka Puerto Rican Pygmy.  This is considered to be aggressive.  In Kelly's words on his site:  Small, but vicious!

So IME, the freebie is relevent on what it is that you are ordering.  

I could be wrong, as this is just my best guess based on my best experience.

Bd


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 13, 2003)

Dangit!  I can't stop thinking about this scorpion!!!!!!  Got to get one, or 2, or 3!

Aghhh!

Bd


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 13, 2003)

lol.. you tell me about...  I can't wait to get mine on Tuesday. well if you can't stand it anymore... you're few clicks away to order some at Kelly's site...


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jan 13, 2003)

*P. cavimanus*

I keep cavimanus in an approx. 200 gal custom double payne tank ... currently there is about 30 in there, but most, if not all of the females are gravid. The substrate is about 5-7 inches from the bottom of the hood (top for those who don't know). They are burrowed almost to the bottom of the tank and the burrows branch from one another. The tank is about 2.4 ft. tall, very wide and a little longer than a ft. than it is wide. The scorpions seem to be a little less aggressive, but soon I am going to remove some of the females and all of the males (there is only seven males) due to the large quantity I'm housing.

later,
edw.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: P. cavimanus*



> _Originally posted by XOskeletonRED _
> *I keep cavimanus in an approx. 200 gal custom double payne tank ... currently there is about 30 in there, but most, if not all of the females are gravid. The substrate is about 5-7 inches from the bottom of the hood (top for those who don't know). They are burrowed almost to the bottom of the tank and the burrows branch from one another. The tank is about 2.4 ft. tall, very wide and a little longer than a ft. than it is wide. The scorpions seem to be a little less aggressive, but soon I am going to remove some of the females and all of the males (there is only seven males) due to the large quantity I'm housing.
> 
> later,
> edw. *


Awesome, Edw.!

Paul


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 13, 2003)

Um...Pictures please!

That is awesome.

Bd


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Jan 13, 2003)

while waiting on any pictures edw. might provide, here's another I took of a P. cavimanus male coming out of his burrow.

Paul


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 15, 2003)

my new scorpions! cool, huh?


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 15, 2003)

Cool, you finally got them.  Is there any way you can get a closer shot, without being stung?  With the lighting that you have and the distance too, they just look black.

Bd

Edit:  Speaking to Theraphosa


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Jan 15, 2003)

Pics of what? Peat smeared all over the walls of the tank? lol. It stays pretty humid in there. I went through it once with a coat hanger with a small piece of sponge on the end of it... that's the only reason I know anything about what they have done inside. They are much messier than my H. spiniferis'. I guess I should've taken a pic back when I did it, but at the time I didn't own a camera and didn't want to waste money on a cheap one til' I had the money to buy the one I really wanted. Canon Rebel 2000 EOS and a lot of really cool lenses and stuff. heheh... I shoulda been a doctor, not a mechanic. I would've made enough money to support my expensive spending habits. lol. Not to mention, I never really thought about pics of their homes, just pics of them *scratches head*. I'll try to take some kind of pics once I get another paycheck and can afford to get the film and development (prolly the Friday after next cause I have a wedding in southern Ga to attend this Sat. + dress rehearsal on Fri. heheh.... I gotta be a groomsman... eeek!). Sorry if it takes me long to reply, I work nights and sleep all day usually.


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 15, 2003)

> I work nights and sleep all day usually


Are you sure your're not a lumberjack? 
Sorry I couldn't help myself.

John
];')


----------



## Theraphosa (Jan 15, 2003)

here you go.. 










edit: I don't know what's going on.. either it's me or printroom.com. still trying to fix it.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Theraposa _
> *here you go..
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but your pics aren't coming up on my computer.

Bd


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 15, 2003)

I can't open them either.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Sep 13, 2007)

*need more advise from the pro*

I just got two female Red claws today for my male red claw( Blood Hollow) as soon as i put them all together in a 5 gallon tank they started having a bloody greeting  One of my female was injured now I separeted them trying to figure out whats wrong because my male use to have a female and they are just doing great until the female died because my H.snifer accidentally went to their cage and ate her


----------



## tabor (Sep 13, 2007)

Genei Ryodan said:


> I just got two female Red claws today for my male red claw( Blood Hollow) as soon as i put them all together in a 5 gallon tank they started having a bloody greeting  One of my female was injured now I separeted them trying to figure out whats wrong because my male use to have a female and they are just doing great until the female died because my H.snifer accidentally went to their cage and ate her




Find an older topic next time !  

Yeah I do not really consdier cavimanus to be communal...that's just my experiance with them..mate them, then seperate 
Also, how did a spinifer "accidentally" get into the females cage?
Sounds like you have alot of reading to do, as well as getting a new cage or setup.


----------

